
Xbox 360 Emulation is here on the PC. The story of Xenia - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN62ts4aUQ
======
mikewhy
Another channel, BSOD Gaming[0], frequently puts up videos of new emulator
builds.

I was blown away when cemu came out and could play BOTW very close to release.
I was even more blown away when Microsoft got 360 games emulated on the One.

Then there's RPCS3 for emulating PS3, and Yuzu doing Switch games.

None of these are perfect, but still, very impressive.

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCex2B-k-
ZIJhcjRdlYUz4MQ](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCex2B-k-ZIJhcjRdlYUz4MQ)

------
jamesholden
I would seriously love being able to play Xbox 360 games on my PC. I really
miss Crackdown. :(

Why can't Microsoft just work on this? Expand console games to PC too. Ugh.

